# Cannabis



## Ann (10 March 2019)

Here is a list of Cannabis stocks listed on the ASX as at January 2018. Some may have gone, there may be some new ones but it is a start for anyone interested in this product.

*Cannabis stocks on the ASX: The Ultimate Guide*


----------



## satanoperca (10 March 2019)

I can one testify about the benefits CBD oil for chronic anxiety, it is brilliant and bets all the pharm chemicals that are prescribed by doctors, which are all addictive and provide no long term benefits to the user. 
However, it is still illegal, which sucks, as the establishment still will not recognize the benefits of this plant, mainly due to the establishment being controlled by big pharm.

What I find funny is that while govnuts have wage their war on so called drugs, it is the big pharm companies that have benefited with legal drugs that are far more addictive and have negatives for society long term. I call govnuts naive. They allow gambled advertising, tobacco and alcohol, but a plant that has many medicinal properties is not allowed.

Wish we had a proactive and progressive govnuts!


----------



## explod (10 March 2019)

Cannabis crops are a very efficient source material for making paper and of course would replace many plastic products.   They grow quickly also with minimum water.

As it could help save our natural forests it has been on our green agenda always.  Tried it once and not for me but some family enjoy a puff now and then with no ill effect that I can see.


----------



## satanoperca (10 March 2019)

explod said:


> Cannabis crops are a very efficient source material for making paper and of course would replace many plastic products.   They grow quickly also with minimum water.
> 
> As it could help save our natural forests it has been on our green agenda always.  Tried it once and not for me but some family enjoy a puff now and then with no ill effect that I can see.




Explode, please do not confuse the 2. 
Hemp is completely different from marijuana in its function, cultivation and application.
The main difference between the two is in its chemical composition, specifically in tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). THC is the chemical responsible marijuana’s psychological effects.An average batch of marijuana contains anywhere from 5-20% THC content. Some premium marijuana can have up to 25-30% THC. Hemp, on the other hand, has a max THC level of 0.3%

Same plant different ingredients. Do not confuse the 2.


----------



## Ann (10 March 2019)

explod said:


> Cannabis crops are a very efficient source material for making paper and of course would replace many plastic products.   They grow quickly also with minimum water.
> 
> As it could help save our natural forests it has been on our green agenda always.  Tried it once and not for me but some family enjoy a puff now and then with no ill effect that I can see.




...and hemp makes lovely linen-like fabric. Much better than cotton which takes enormous amounts of water to grow.

It is a wonderful product with so much going for it. 

I tried it a couple of times, did nothing for me. A family member tried it a few times and ended up with a serious psychotic episode.


----------



## satanoperca (10 March 2019)

Ann, again I will ask, before people make comments understand the difference between hemp (sativa) and dope (indica). 

Your fine clothes made from hemp cannot be smoked and get a high.

It is this difference between the 2 strains that is vitally important for people to understand.

Read, learn, investigate and understand. Do not perpetuate the myths and miss information, it will only prevent a great plant being used for good in our society.


----------



## Ann (10 March 2019)

satanoperca said:


> Ann, again I will ask, before people make comments understand the difference between hemp (sativa) and dope (indica).
> 
> Your fine clothes made from hemp cannot be smoked and get a high.
> 
> ...




Yep know about this, I am not sure I was putting up mis-information. I said hemp for the material, I know the difference. I have been reading about cannabis for a number of years. I really want to see Cannabis legalized even for limited medical use. I used to care for a number of people living with AIDS for many years. It was a life extender.  I would also like to see more done with Hemp the plant, it is a very wasted resource crop. I tend to think the problem is both plants look similar even though they are chemically different. So there is a lot of licensing problems or perhaps I should say hurdles for wide cultivation...this is Hemp of which I am speaking, not medical cannabis.


----------



## Darc Knight (10 March 2019)

satanoperca said:


> Explode, please do not confuse the 2.
> Hemp is completely different from marijuana in its function, cultivation and application.
> The main difference between the two is in its chemical composition, specifically in tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). THC is the chemical responsible marijuana’s psychological effects.An average batch of marijuana contains anywhere from 5-20% THC content. Some premium marijuana can have up to 25-30% THC. Hemp, on the other hand, has a max THC level of 0.3%
> 
> Same plant different ingredients. Do not confuse the 2.




I was going to query your 25-30% THC levels but then found out some reach 80% 
https://archives.drugabuse.gov/rise-in-marijuanas-thc-levels

THC is a neurotoxin.


----------



## So_Cynical (10 March 2019)

satanoperca said:


> Ann, again I will ask, before people make comments understand the difference between hemp (sativa) and dope (indica).




Indica has high THC content and low CBD, Sativa the other way round with low THC and high CBD, The industry has produced over a 1000 variety's of both and hybrids, Indica dominant is dopy and Sativa more of a head high.


----------



## Darc Knight (10 March 2019)

Knew this Bloke once who claimed he used to grow and sell crops. One carpark size 5x2m approx - $1 million.
Apparently they've genetically modified Pot so well its so small but so bushy and potent.


----------



## satanoperca (10 March 2019)

I have participated, used both over my life
I still love a smoke ever know and then, there is nothing better than getting high and laugh your guts out. I advocated the legalization of marijuana for a lot of reason. 

2 Simple reasons :
1. I have never seen anyone wish to hurt someone else who is high on dope, I have encountered many times people effected by alcohol which is legal do harm to others.
2. It pisses me off that the selling of dope and the large profits involved goes untaxed and unregulated, but is prevalent in our society. Our law enforcement should be focused on dealing with issues that are negative towards our society, people high on pot hardly are high on the priority list

I strongly support and advocate the legalization of hemp  for the following reason :
1. It is a much better environment product for producing clothing, paper and lubrication oils
2. It is a nature carbon sink, that has little impact on the environment
3. It has many and I say many medicinal applications, that would be a large benefit to society


----------



## Darc Knight (10 March 2019)

satanoperca said:


> I have participated, used both over my life
> I still love a smoke ever know and then, there is nothing better than getting high and laugh your guts out. I advocated the legalization of marijuana for a lot of reason.
> 
> 2 Simple reasons :
> ...




Yep, dope smokers don't fire up like Drinkers and Amphetamine users etc.
Marijuana can be good for the Body but THC is bad for the Brain.


----------



## satanoperca (10 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Marijuana can be good for the Body but THC is bad for the Brain.




CBD is good for the body and mind, THC is good for a high, which is also okay.

The difference between the 2 is the devil in the detail.


----------



## Lantern (11 March 2019)

Look, we can't have everybody growing their own medicines. Big pharmas shareholders would be right pi55ed off. They were promised dividends don't you know.


----------



## So_Cynical (11 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> Apparently they've genetically modified Pot so well its so small but so bushy and potent.




Since Colorado legalised i have been following the rise of Cannabis increasing when Cali and Canada both went legal as well, Youtube is full of grow and info videos with some micro grows in small spaces, there are maybe 100 web sites selling 100's of variety's of seeds, auto flowers, feminised all sorts - its a big industry that is now somewhat unstoppable due to size and the Internets ability to make everything local and easy.

Aust Post and customs are being overwhelmed with imports via the post and they can do little to stop it, seeds in general dont smell like pot so the dogs cant detect them, auto flower feminised seeds only take 3 or 4 months to mature and can be grown in a small suitcase sized area.


----------



## Ann (11 March 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> Since Colorado legalised i have been following the rise of Cannabis increasing when Cali and Canada both went legal as well, Youtube is full of grow and info videos with some micro grows in small spaces, there are maybe 100 web sites selling 100's of variety's of seeds, auto flowers, feminised all sorts - its a big industry that is now somewhat unstoppable due to size and the Internets ability to make everything local and easy.
> 
> Aust Post and customs are being overwhelmed with imports via the post and they can do little to stop it, seeds in general dont smell like pot so the dogs cant detect them, auto flower feminised seeds only take 3 or 4 months to mature and can be grown in a small suitcase sized area.




I had an idea you could grow one or two plants in your own garden for personal use, is this still the case? It might be a state by state thing, I should imagine. I tend to remember at one stage Canberra was more relaxed legally about it than other states. Does anyone know how one would legally stand here?


----------



## Lantern (11 March 2019)

Certainly not in NSW. Here the politicians use the cops to protect the profits of big pharma.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Nimbin+April+1st+raid


----------



## Ann (11 March 2019)

Well there you go, Canberra residents can be off their heads....legally, when a Private Member Bill is past in the ACT. 

*There will be no household limit on number of legal cannabis plants*

_Sharehouses in Canberra could be teeming with pot plants when cannabis is legalised next year, with no household limits on the number of plants permissible.

The private members bill from Labor backbencher Michael Pettersson removes the possession of cannabis under 50g as an offence and allows individuals to cultivate up to four plants. More..._


----------



## Darc Knight (11 March 2019)

^ Explains our Governments.

Didn't SA used to allow two plants?


----------



## Ann (11 March 2019)

Darc Knight said:


> ^ Explains our Governments.
> 
> Didn't SA used to allow two plants?



I don't think so DK. I thought we could in Victoria but it appears not. Seems not in SA either, going by this news article.

*South Australia announces a new war on marijuana*


----------



## satanoperca (11 March 2019)

Ann said:


> Well there you go, Canberra residents can be off their heads....legally, when a Private Member Bill is past in the ACT.
> 
> *There will be no household limit on number of legal cannabis plants*
> 
> ...




This thread needs to be split into two groups :
1. Cannabis to get high
2. Hemp for medicinal purposes as well as producing products

One does not grow hemp to get high, they grow it for clothing, paper and oil as well as to exact CBH oil for medicines

One grows cannabis to get high or to sell for great profits.

Try selling a bag of hemp to a smoker and see how far it gets you.

Amazed on this forum, that people cannot understand the difference, hence why hemp is illegal.

Like saying grape juice and wine are the same.


----------



## Ann (11 March 2019)

satanoperca said:


> This thread needs to be split into two groups :
> 1. Cannabis to get high
> 2. Hemp for medicinal purposes as well as producing products
> 
> ...




I think you are doing a fine job of educating those who don't know the difference satanoperca. I think most of us probably do know the difference, but it doesn't hurt to clarify the difference for the few who might put those very expensive hemp seeds into their smoothies and become disappointed with the lack of a high!


----------



## So_Cynical (11 March 2019)

satanoperca said:


> This thread needs to be split into two groups :
> 1. Cannabis to get high
> 2. Hemp for medicinal purposes as well as producing products




THC has some medical uses, multiple sclerosis pain and anxiety relief, CBD, CBC, CBN have other uses, its early days for medical Cannabis, and we are yet to fully understand the interplay between these substances and others in Cannabis.

 THC - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrahydrocannabinol
 CBD - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabidiol
 CBC - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabichromene
 CBN - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabinol


----------



## explod (12 March 2019)

From our Greens discussions overnight.


----------



## Ann (12 March 2019)

*Forget Elon Musk’s marijuana-smoking security-clearance troubles — just investing in cannabis stocks can cause you problems *

_Tesla TSLA, -0.38%   and SpaceX founder Elon Musk is reportedly having his security clearance reviewed after smoking marijuana during a podcast, but he’s far from the only person whose government security clearance is threatened by a cannabis connection.


Federal employees and contractors who simply own stocks in cannabis-related companies could have problems maintaining the security clearance required to do their jobs, experts told MarketWatch. 


In one case, a Department of Defense employee who listed his marijuana-related investments on a financial disclosure form during an annual security clearance check-up was told to get rid of the shares, said Timothy Maimone, a union officer with American Federation of Government Employees Council 170. More...._


----------



## Lantern (12 March 2019)

How many are aware that it used to be illegal (USA & GB) NOT to grow hemp. It had a multitude of uses.
Anyway it's all here for any who can be bothered.
https://jackherer.com/emperor-3/ 
The interesting part is how it became illegal to possess it.
All it took was a couple of greedy Americans who's only motivation was to line their pockets. Hurst and Du-pont. Anyway it's all in the book.


----------



## Ann (12 March 2019)

Lantern said:


> How many are aware that it used to be illegal (USA & GB) NOT to grow hemp. It had a multitude of uses.
> Anyway it's all here for any who can be bothered.
> https://jackherer.com/emperor-3/
> The interesting part is how it became illegal to possess it.
> All it took was a couple of greedy Americans who's only motivation was to line their pockets. Hurst and Du-pont. Anyway it's all in the book.




You got me at the beginning of Chapter two Lantern!

_A Brief Summary of the Uses of Hemp


If all fossil fuels and their derivatives, as well as trees for paper and construction were banned in order to save the planet, reverse the Greenhouse Effect and stop deforestation, then there is only one known annually renewable natural resource that is capable of providing the overall majority of the world’s paper and textiles; meeting all of the world’s transportation, industrial and home energy needs; simultaneously reducing pollution, rebuilding the soil, and cleaning the atmosphere all at the same time. That substance is the same one that did it all before, Cannabis Hemp … Marijuana!_


----------



## Lantern (12 March 2019)

Well Ann no wonder they want it banned. If it could be grown for free how would the money moguls survive?
Hope you enjoy the rest of the book.


----------



## satanoperca (12 March 2019)

Lantern said:


> Well Ann no wonder they want it banned. If it could be grown for free how would the money moguls survive?
> Hope you enjoy the rest of the book.



Lantern, couldnt agree with you more.

Why would a crop that has so many benefits to the planet and us human beings be banned/illegal?

How are we meant to respect our policy makers, when something as simple as hemp can be legalised for the production of paper, automotive oil, clothing and medicinal purposes?

How have we allowed the murray darling basin to be so f---kd up in the name of industry, when the industry itself is bankrupt, at the cost of the environment?

Why cannot we be a country of innovators? instead we bury our head in the sand and keep applying the same old rules over and over again, expecting something different?

When are people going to get more conviction and stand-up for what is morally correct for the country, environment and the people of this planet?


----------



## Lantern (13 March 2019)

satanoperca said:


> When are people going to get more conviction and stand-up for what is morally correct for the country, environment and the people of this planet?




It does happen, in a lot of places actually. Trouble is when it does the participants are labeled as being all kinds of ratbags under the sun to discredit them. Plus the politicians use the police force to force the wishes of the money moguls over and above what should be common sense. Sometimes, just sometimes the so called ratbags have a win.



And don't forget the protestors who stood up to protect the Nightcap Range 40 years ago just got an award.

https://www.northernstar.com.au/news/the-battle-to-save-terania-creek-rainforest/2977253/#/0


----------



## Ann (15 March 2019)

*Inside Australia’s first legal cannabis farm *
_
 AUSTRALIA'S first cannabis farms are expected to be providing medical marijuana by next year. 


 Medifarm, located in the Sunshine Coast, opened its doors to reporters recently to show the healthy plants in their facility. 


 "I know what this plant can do, my neighbour was cured," Medifarm master grower Steffen Kraushaar said. "So I dedicated my career to use cannabis under legal circumstances and it is really exciting now." More..._

Sadly Medifarm is not a listed company.


----------



## Ann (15 March 2019)

_*Cannabis farm Ballina Shire: NSW farm to produce 50,000 kilos of Cannabis*

https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/...farm...cannabis...ballina.../7e6d10d4d7527e51883...
23 hours ago - A medical cannabis company is planning to build a 30,000sqm production and manufacturing site in the Ballina Shire. Ken Charteris, chief executive of Australian-founded company The Hydroponics Company, also known as THC Global, confirmed the plans for the company’s Northern ..._

Can't get any more info than this as it is a subscription site but the company is ASX Listed THC Global - THC


----------



## moXJO (17 March 2019)

A few misconceptions in this thread.

First off there are three types of plants
Sativa, Indica and ruderalis. All of them will get you stoned. It depends on the strain (White widow, Super lemon haze, industrial hemp) for thc content.

THC of around 30% is where it maxes out at right now. 
If you eat it, you can OD. 

The majority of growers are mum and dads lower mid class. A guy I know owns a large hydro store chain. Knows his core market pretty well.
The bikers, vietnamese, Chinese were producing very bad quality that just doesn't cut it anymore. 

The large overseas markets are trying to muscle in on the local market. I am not for big business/government  taking over the market beyond medicinal. 

Don't believe the snake oil hype about it being a cure all. It does help with aches and pains. Ive seen it slow the rate of cancer in terminal patients  dramatically. Along with a lot of other things. 
But its being hyped beyond what it can do by a certain group to push for legalization. 

Hemp is a fantastic plant. Australia should be growing it everywhere.


----------



## ABperth (18 March 2019)

In 2018 ASX EXL (Elixinol) was and for the most part in 2019 still is the only profitable player in the ASX pot market- it’s going great guns and is number 3 in the world CBD market. ASX MMJ gets lots of promotion but no movement, most POT stocks have lost value. Whilst we may have recently witnessed the rebirth of an industry (only prohibited back in approx 1930’s) it’s early days. But then think of all the promo you see for early investors and huge 1000% gains. I like EXL and have made good money in 2019 on it. MMJ is cheap and they have an incredible portfolio of investments and based on any measure or even their own announcements this stock is undervalued. Only time will tell, but so far I’m well ahead. It feels good to get in early to a nascent industry. I wasn’t old enough to invest in the 1980’s stock that made retirements possible. I think CBD and THC products will do the same, big pharma is moving in, drink and tobacco industry already involved. Its a hot potato, but still I suggest you...

Grab some.


----------



## moXJO (19 March 2019)

I feel legalization is coming in the next few years. If NZ gets the go ahead first, then we should see stocks jump in preparation for Australia to follow suit.


----------



## Ann (20 March 2019)

Cann Group- CAN  
Cann Group grows medicinal cannabis cultivation capacity, locks-in offtake agreement


----------



## Ann (20 March 2019)

This is a new Hemp IPO which is due to list on 29th March

Ecofibre - EOF $1.00 $20m Hemp Website


----------



## Ann (21 March 2019)

Disruptive healthcare company Impression Healthcare (ASX: IHL) has teamed up with Australia’s largest network of medical cannabis clinics, Cannvalate, to distribute cannabinoid (CBD) medicines and undertake four clinical trials, including a “first of its kind” study on the effects of CBD oil on traumatic brain injury. More...


----------



## Ann (22 March 2019)

Latest news from the US....

*BlackRock Funds Invest in Pot Stock as Legalized Weed Gains*

_BlackRock Inc. funds are wading into the fast-growing cannabis industry as institutional investors grapple with betting on weed.Curaleaf Holdings Inc., the dispensary operator that announced plans Wednesday to sell its hemp-derived products in more than 800 CVS Health Corp. stores. With a market cap of about $2.3 billion, Curaleaf is the third-most valuable U.S. cannabis firm and has risen 45 percent this year through Wednesday. It runs 42 dispensaries in 12 states. More..._


----------



## Ann (12 April 2019)

It hasn't happened yet but surely it must eventually.....

*Cannabis Futures Contracts May Be Headed to an Exchange Near You*

_Pot will soon join corn, wheat and hogs on the agricultural futures markets -- if New Leaf Data Services LLC has its way.

The Stamford, Connecticut-based firm that tracks wholesale cannabis prices in Canada and the U.S. is in talks with a “globally recognized exchange” to start futures contracts, giving traders an opportunity to speculate on cannabis, Chief Executive Officer Jonathan Rubin said.


“2019 is going to be a pivotal year for the industry in terms of the involvement of the financial community,” he said in a telephone interview. Eventually, New Leaf wants to launch multiple contracts on multiple exchanges for both marijuana and hemp. More..._


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 April 2019)

2016 review paper.  "A large body of evidence shows that these molecules can decrease tumour growth in animal models of cancer".

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4791144/


----------



## So_Cynical (14 April 2019)

All the proposed and current production in Aust is under glass with supplementary lighting, glass and lights are expensive to setup and run, the larger projects in north America are outdoor with no lights and no glass house, and thats the problem for the Australian growers, with recreational prohibition in Aust its impossible to grow outdoors on a large enough scale to compete with the north Americans.

Los Sueños Farms in Pueblo, Colorado.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (3 May 2019)

Found something interesting, Cannabis Doctors Australia Pty Ltd is a business that is actually writing prescriptions and helping patients access medical cannabis.

Disclaimer: i do not hold and have no affiliation with this company, they are looking for investors and im thinking about it. https://www.cdaclinics.com.au/
~

~


----------



## Ann (10 June 2019)

The C of E has given weed its blessing! 

*Medical Marijuana Gets Backing From Church of England, FT Says*
_
Even religious bodies are seeing the light when it comes to cannabis. The Church of England will relax a self-imposed ban and consider investments in medical marijuana, the Financial Times reported.

The Church Commissioners for England will still exclude recreational cannabis producers, the FT said, citing Edward Mason, the head of responsible investment at the entity that oversees the church’s 12.6 billion pound ($16 billion) investment portfolio. More..._


----------



## supremesupports (11 June 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> Since Colorado legalised i have been following the rise of Cannabis increasing when Cali and Canada both went legal as well, Youtube is full of grow and info videos with some micro grows in small spaces, there are maybe 100 web sites selling 100's of variety's of seeds, auto flowers, feminised all sorts - its a big industry that is now somewhat unstoppable due to size and the Internets ability to make everything local and easy.
> 
> Aust Post and customs are being overwhelmed with imports via the post and they can do little to stop it, seeds in general dont smell like pot so the dogs cant detect them, auto flower feminised seeds only take 3 or 4 months to mature and can be grown in a small suitcase sized area.



I don't think handling cannabis is a matter of a child game. People like to get high wherein the other hand medical cannabis is getting more and more popular among cancer or autism patient. So gov should build a clear and strict path to control the use of cannabis.


----------



## So_Cynical (12 June 2019)

*************** said:


> I don't think handling cannabis is a matter of a child game. People like to get high wherein the other hand medical cannabis is getting more and more popular among cancer or autism patient. So gov should build a clear and strict path to control the use of cannabis.




I probably doesn't matter what you and i think, the Cannabis/Hemp wave is unstoppable, Aust Govt is tightly regulating at the moment but then so did Canada and many US states at the beginning, over time the rules get eased and markets opened up, after all its just pot, non toxic, mostly harmless, and apparently really good for chronic pain relief.


----------



## peter2 (10 September 2020)

Seeing demand for cannabis related companies in the past few days. 
AC8, AGH, BDA, BOT, CAN, CPH, THC, MMJ.


----------



## Warr87 (10 September 2020)

im not sure about other brokers but FXCM offers a basket traded through CFD's under the contract CANNABIS.


----------



## Austwide (10 September 2020)

From 7 News

Medicinal cannabis is set to be made available over the counter without a prescription within months.
The government making an 'interim decision' experts say could spark a $200 million market.


----------



## finicky (10 September 2020)

Coincidentally I was just reading the latest announcement from IDT informing that Sandon Capital (SNC) an ASX listed LIC, has increased its substantial holding in IDT to 21%. Sandon is cum div by the way and trades below asset value.
IDT is licensed by the Australian authorities to manufacture medical CBD products and has a supply arrangement with CAN.
IDT hasn't made a statutory profit for many years but made a tiny EBITDA profit fy20
Has a monthly/qtrly chart I quite like as a turnaround prospect but as usual, after thinking about adding shares in IDT,  I am turned off by management's refusal to risk any of their own money at any price. Instead they grant themselves freebies.
Ecofibre (EFO) is my cannabis bet, also has a high tech innovative hemp division (Hemp Black) that has acquired a conventional fabric manufacturer in the U.S. I will add EOF if there's a crash.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 September 2020)

peter2 said:


> Seeing demand for cannabis related companies in the past few days.
> AC8, AGH, BDA, BOT, CAN, CPH, THC, MMJ.



CGB and EVE are 2 others in FC vein.


----------



## marys (26 November 2020)

Do you have experience of using CBD in relation to arthritis or rheumatoid problems? If so have you seen benefits?


----------



## System (12 October 2022)

*Investor Summit: Special medicinal cannabis event – Join industry leaders to 
discuss key themes and potential winners*

12PM AEDT Tomorrow - Thursday 13 October 2022.




Book your spot in this free event here: https://bit.ly/3SSs4Vn


----------



## JohnDe (12 October 2022)

The ABC has been hyping the use of medicinal cannabis, pushing an article on many social media platforms.









						Within a year, Jordan's prescription for medicinal cannabis grew from 5 grams to 90
					

Like more than 100,000 Australians, Jordan turned to medicinal cannabis. When he was prescribed more than he needed, alarm bells rang.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## The Triangle (12 October 2022)

JohnDe said:


> The ABC has been hyping the use of medicinal cannabis, pushing an article on many social media platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, part of the MSM + globalist conspiracy.  Keep the masses stoned and they'll be too lazy to revolt.

There are a lot better things in life for people and governments to be focused on.  This nonsense that pot is the magical cure for everything needs to go away.  But suppose it will take a generation to change that view.   The kids growing up today will get sick of their stoner parents and maybe by 2040 we'll see things change.


----------

